# what fish



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

I have this in my pred tank and its been there for a while now and got bigger, are these fish able to escape them or just luck.

reason I ask is i would like to buy more of them so not so lonely.

well thanks again


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Looks like my gold barb, colored differently though. They're super fast, but I had one die on me simply because it didn't have other barbs with it. Strange this one lived...


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

but its body is like a tetra?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

The body is Danio shape. It could be a Gold form of Giant Danio or a Glo Lite Danio. What size is it and does it have any markings on the sides?


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah the markings in the second pic look like the ones on my giant danios


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Giant Danio.

Obnoxious and sizeable buggers. Very hardy though.


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

yea i thought it was a danio its got dot dot dot then a line.

are they supposed to be able to escape my pred fishes?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Gts-ter said:


> yea i thought it was a danio its got dot dot dot then a line.
> 
> are they supposed to be able to escape my pred fishes?


They are extremely fast and powerful swimmers. they have a good chance compared to most other fish. However, a schoal of them would be more effective than just one.

What predators?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Will Hayward said:


> Giant Danio.
> 
> Obnoxious and sizeable buggers. Very hardy though.


aye I was completely off! -_-


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

the preds are the one in my sig.

-emperor shark
-clown knife
-huge oscars
-poly
-----------
-tinfoil


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

They'll probably be eaten sooner or later. The weekend you forget to feed or run out of food for the large fish probably. Keep everything well fed on frezen/pellet and they have a better chance. Don't feed any feeder fish though.


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

does anyone wanna trade then?lol b4 it gets eaten


----------



## svtcontour (Mar 15, 2009)

They are stunning fish IMO. I've got a school of 9 in my 47 gallon. They are always active and very hardy. I've had them now for about 5 years. A couple are showing signs of old age though.

Hopefully the pics will show up. I was having DNS issues.


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

nice those pics are so clear...how big are they.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

lol let me know if you're ever in the east end, I'll take him from you. I've got a school of three that I bought about two years ago as cycle fish, and they're still living and some of the most active fish in my tank, always catch peoples attention


----------



## svtcontour (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks man. The fish are around 4" long some about a quarter inch smaller and some a tad larger.



Gts-ter said:


> nice those pics are so clear...how big are they.


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

4 inches!? or 4cm?

4inches if so omg!

oh wait i re-read wow those are huge


----------



## svtcontour (Mar 15, 2009)

I've even seen some a bit bigger than these. I always used to think of them as boring but when I ended up with a new tank and on a budget, I thought what will I get...then I saw a rediculous price of 2 for $1 for some smaller ones so I picked up 10. One didnt make it  Either way, I'm glad I got them because once they were settled in and happy, they started to grow quickly and colours really came out.



Gts-ter said:


> 4 inches!? or 4cm?
> 
> 4inches if so omg!
> 
> oh wait i re-read wow those are huge


----------

